# selling Vodafone shares  cgt loss calculation?



## chasie (30 Dec 2012)

Hi All
I plan to sell my current holding of 3,935 Vodafone shares which are the intact legasy of my origonal investment in Eircom  The current value is £ 1.55 share 
What purchase price per share should I factor in as I need to offset this loss against a gain in another   share which I am also selling 

Thanks in advance

Chasie


----------



## Joe_90 (30 Dec 2012)

Does this help?

http://www.charteredaccountants.ie/taxsource/1997/en/act/pub/0039/tb/sec0584-1-tb.html


----------



## Armada (30 Dec 2012)

chasie said:


> Hi All
> I plan to sell my current holding of 3,935 Vodafone shares which are the intact legasy of my origonal investment in Eircom The current value is £ 1.55 share
> What purchase price per share should I factor in as I need to offset this loss against a gain in another share which I am also selling
> 
> ...


 

As a matter of interest what was your original investment back in the day?


----------



## chasie (31 Dec 2012)

Hi Armada
my origonal investment was Irish punt 17,805.48

Hi Joe 90
Can I take €4.66 as the purchase point for my current  3935 Vodafone shares

Thanks all


----------



## monagt (31 Dec 2012)

Were Divs reinvested in Shares? Is the total number of shares = original purchase?


----------



## Joe_90 (31 Dec 2012)

As monagt says you need to establish what additional shares have been acquired since the original investment.  

The cost of the original investment is IR£17,805 x 57% and if there were any further additions then the direct cost of those, bonus issues do not have a base cost.


----------



## chasie (31 Dec 2012)

Thanks All
The origonal Vodafone issue was 2855 shares in May 2001  All additional shares were dividend issue (DRP)


----------



## monagt (31 Dec 2012)

If you had extra shares allocated by bonus or by reinvesting dividends and paid tax on the dividends as one should annually then the only issue is the buy/sell price of the extra shares x current cgt.
and you can balance capital losses vs capital gains and pay tax open the difference id positive.


----------

